# Raising the Router



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am using a Mastercraft plunge router mounted on a Wolfcraft router table. Is there some trick or tool to help raise and lower the router when adjusting bit height? It seems to be a task that requires 3 or 4 hands. I find it very difficult to make fine adjustments. Surely there must be a way to simplify this?
Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CanuckGal

You can add a 

Router Raizer RZ200 Precise Router Depth Adjuster

http://www.amazon.com/Router-Raizer...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1227760593&sr=1-2


========





CanuckGal said:


> I am using a Mastercraft plunge router mounted on a Wolfcraft router table. Is there some trick or tool to help raise and lower the router when adjusting bit height? It seems to be a task that requires 3 or 4 hands. I find it very difficult to make fine adjustments. Surely there must be a way to simplify this?
> Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deb, It's not often that BJ overlooks things, but the router raizer only ships to the US. I'm not certain it would work on your router either. The method most often used is to remove the springs when table mounting a plunge router. This makes for quick and easy adjustments, and the method is to set your height on the way down. This is much easier than trying to lift the router to a certain point. If you do not already own a set, you should buy the brass set up bars. These make adjustments a snap and will not damage your bit if they come in contact. Either Brian or I will be happy to assist you in removing the springs.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. After making this post I was browsing the forum and found the suggestion of removing the springs. I thought that was brilliant. However I hadn't spent enought time even looking at my router before I table mounted it, nor did I bother to read the manual. Without looking TOO foolish, I discovered the detachable fixed base (which I of course detached in favour of the plunge base) has a micro adjustable screw mechanism. Yes once again the famous RTFM comes back to haunt a newbie.:'(
I am sure it will be MUCH easier to work with now.
Mike - I just ordered some brass set up bars a couple of days ago along with the Oak Park Box Joint jigs. I can see plenty of uses for the set up bars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI CanuckGal

I'm glad you got it worked out,,, the Router Raizer can be had from the Tire stores in Canada I'm sure but you don't need it now 

I'm not a big fan of removing the springs from the plunge router, it kills the plunge router but if you only have one base and you want to use it in the router table only that's the way to go......

Some of the routers that have micro adjustable screw mechanism on the base use a Allen bolt , you may want to look real hard at the base to see if it has a hole in base so you can use a Allen Hex Key from the top side of the router table, if so a Allen Tee type hex keys works great for that job.

If you don't see a hole in the base for the hex key it's not a big job to just drill a 3/8" hole in the base so you can use one ..  then it's not a big deal with the brass bars to set the bit just right every time without getting on you knees to see it..or pop the router out of the hole..


===








CanuckGal said:


> Thanks for the replies. After making this post I was browsing the forum and found the suggestion of removing the springs. I thought that was brilliant. However I hadn't spent enought time even looking at my router before I table mounted it, nor did I bother to read the manual. Without looking TOO foolish, I discovered the detachable fixed base (which I of course detached in favour of the plunge base) has a micro adjustable screw mechanism. Yes once again the famous RTFM comes back to haunt a newbie.:'(
> I am sure it will be MUCH easier to work with now.
> Mike - I just ordered some brass set up bars a couple of days ago along with the Oak Park Box Joint jigs. I can see plenty of uses for the set up bars.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure you will be happy using the fixed base for table mounting. This leaves the plunge base for free hand use.

And sorry BJ, I should of known you had looked further than the Amazon ad which said they didn't ship to Canada.


----------



## rdzieg (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you guys living in a box ,There are plenty of places in Canada where they sell Router razer. I've seen them for as low as 85.00 ,The spring deal works fine but I've had my router move while working a piece and ruin a great piece of lumber.,not only just once.I finally made adjustable supports to hold it in place where a Razer would have been great


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

rdzieg said:


> Are you guys living in a box ,There are plenty of places in Canada where they sell Router razer.



Hey, GREAT introductory post!! I don't recall anyone saying they weren't available, just that AMAZON didn't ship to Canada.

Brian


----------



## WIHaltom (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a question regarding the use of a plunge router base in a router table. Why would a plunge base be used in a table instead of a fixed base router? I only have one of the "tinker toy" router tables until I can get a new one built so there is no room under those for a plunge router. Just asking for information. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi WIHaltom

It comes down to what type of router you have, some just need the round router motor some need the plunge base to mount the device to..


=======



WIHaltom said:


> I have a question regarding the use of a plunge router base in a router table. Why would a plunge base be used in a table instead of a fixed base router? I only have one of the "tinker toy" router tables until I can get a new one built so there is no room under those for a plunge router. Just asking for information. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

rdzieg said:


> Are you guys living in a box?


No, most of us live in the U.S. and are not familiar enough with what Canadian Tire sells... isn't that the only store in Canada, eh?  We do the best we can to provide links or information on not only where to shop, but where to find the best deal.
As far as table mounting, some people only purchase plunge routers. With the springs removed a plunge router is quick and easy to set up.


----------

